# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  Nassarius vibex

## Julio Macieira

_Nassario vibex_

----------


## Matias Gomes

Julio qual a experiencia que vc tem com eles? em meu reef eles morreram em pouco tempo comparado com outros snails. 
Já vi relatos de que não conseguimos mante-los por muito tempo sem alimenta-los durante a noite, é veridico isso?
o nome dele mudou para Nassarius polygonatus.
Um abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Matias
Não sei da expriência de outros membros,mas só consegui mantê-los depois que de noite e luses apagadas passei a pôr,ora camarão,ora mexilhão presos com um fio para poder recolher logo pela manhã.
Lembra-te que terás que colocar três ou quatro bocados em locais separados (dependendo do tamanho do àqua),porque a competição com cerites e Hermitas vai ser grande.
Quanto à carga orgãnica deste processo è nula,o escumador compensa sem problemas.
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Matias  :Olá:  

 A minha experiencia diz-me o seguinte.
 Este animal tem muita dificuldade de climatização. Quando colectado em agua  fria do atlântico como as nossas por cá é de extrema importância uma boa aclimatização. 

 Damos muito pouca importância a aclimatização deste tipo de animais, talvez  por não terem esqueleto, mas o certo é que são animais (todos eles os  molusculos) muito sensíveis a bruscas variações. Sempre introduzi grandes  quantidades em meus aquários, porém também sempre observei grande quantidade de  mortes. Estou convencido que vários camarões também se "encarregaram" de  eliminar alguns deles.

 Além do exposto, a fome. Muitos deles morrem de fome.
 Como sabes, como detrivivoros necessitam de alimentação sobe o substrato  (coisa que nós não desejamos) por isso só são viaveis de manter em aquarios com  alguma idade.  Outra coisa curiosa que tenho observado diz respeito a população  ideal. Por mais nassários que se introduza, a sua população estabiliza no  sistema, e não é por colocarmos mais que o sistema passa a suportar mais  individos. Parece que quando se atinge um numero de individos X que é o  sustentável pelo sistema em termos de recursos não adianta colocar nem mais um,  pois vai morrer por falta de recursos.

----------


## Matias Gomes

acho que se passarmos a alimentar a equipe de limpeza ela perda a razão, os cerithuins tb são bioturbadores e se alimentam de algas, por isso mantenho uma comunidade pequena de nassarius.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> acho que se passarmos a alimentar a equipe de limpeza ela perda a razão, os cerithuins tb são bioturbadores e se alimentam de algas, por isso mantenho uma comunidade pequena de nassarius.


 :SbOk3:  pertinente a sua observação Matias

concordo com ela.

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Júlio,olá Matias

O Matias tem toda a razão quando diz que ter equipa de limpeza e alimentá-la,não faz sentido.

A análise do Júlio faz todo o sentido quando diz que a população estabilisa em função dos recursos para as nossas equipas de limpeza.

Mas enquanto que algas vamos tendo +/- o suficiente para a população de cerites e outros herbíveros,o mesmo não acontece com os nassários ou outros detritívoros,em que só as fezes dos companheiros de àqua não serve as suas necessidades,assim como algum resto de comida que fique no fundo pois como ficam enterrados na cama e mais propensos para saír de noite,a competição com hermitas e outros deixa muito pouco ou mesmo nada.Lembrem-se também que a tendência de todos nós è a de manter o nosso àqua o mais esterelizado (se me permitem a expressão)possível,seja através de potentes escumadores,seja por sinfonagem,tpas ou outras.
Garanto-vos que os meus alguívoros nunca deixaram de cumprir com o obejectivo para que foram colocados no àqua,pelo facto de alimentar assim os meus nassários e como sei que eles estão lá,fico descansado quanto ao facto de uma morte ocorrer em local de impossível acesso ou da qual eu não me aperceba de imidiato,(como já aconteçeu) pois sei que tenho a equipa complecta
Um grande abraço aos dois

Jorge Neves

----------


## Matias Gomes

Não sei a taxa exata, mas em alguns animais mamiferos eles eliminam cerca de 30% da ração sem digerir, no caso de peixes não sei qual a taxa.
Por isso que sempre devemos ter uma equipe de limpeza.

----------

